# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ,,,,مقلب لصديقك ,,,(حيلهم بينهم ),,,,

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تبي تجرب صديقك ,,,,,

تبي تختبره ,,,,,,

تبي تشوف غلاك عنده ,,,,

تبي تسوي لواحد من أصدقائك مثل برنامج (حيلهم بينهم )خخخخ

أرسله هالمسج :

(فلان )طبعا لا تستغرب أني ما قلت لك حبيبي لأنك مو حبيبي ...

وبعد تفكير طويل قررت أنه أحنا ننفصل وطبعا الذكريات اللي بيننا ماراح 

أتنازل عنها لأنها من حقي 

أنت موافق ولا لا ؟؟؟


وبعد ما ترسل المسج له تنتظر أشوي ,,,,,

طبعا هو بيدق عليك وبيكسر جوالك ,,,,

لا ترد عليه ,,,

خله يحتمس  :wink:  ,,,,خله يفكر ,,,,ويروح فكره مليون خطوه

 لقدام ,,,ويمكن 

توصل الأمور أنه يبكي ,,,(علشان تعرف غلاتك عنده )

ويتسأل ويش 

سويت له أنا ؟ وش سامع عني ؟؟منهو الشيطان اللي فتن بيني وبينه 

بعد ربع ساعه ولا عشر دقايق ,,,,


أرسله هذا المسج ,,,,,


طبعا لو وافقت راح تحكم بالآتي ,,,,

أنت مو بس حبيبي أنت حياتي كلها ,,,

وأقصد ننفصل يعني عن العالم كله ,,,

ما نبقى فيه الا أنا وأنت,,, 

والذكريات ,,,أكيد ماراح أتنازل عنها ,,,

لأنها أجمل حاجة تسليني ,,,,

لو ضاقت بي الدنيا ,,,

أحبك مووووت 


أنا سويت هالمقلب بصديقاتي وربي كسروا خاطري ,,,,

خوش مقلب صار فيهم (صـــــادووووووووه )مدري (حيـلهم بيــنهــم )

بس أنتبه لا تسوي لواحد عنده القلب !!!!!

تحياتي 

أمل الظهور

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام ..*

*خوووش مقلب والله .. يبيله*

*ألف شكر لك خيووه ع المشاركة الطيبه ..*

*الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافية..*

*ما ننحرم من مشاركاتك ..*

*موفقه لكل خير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## أمل الظهور

ألف شكر خيتو دمعه 

تسلمين على التواجد الأروع 

يعطيك العافيه 

ولا يحرمنا منك يارب

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله خووووش مقلب  يبي لنا نسويه وبسويه
بس والله لو اسويه في الي خبرك فيه موبس بيكسر الجوال 
الا مستعد يجيني الى هنا ويكسر الدنيا على راسي
مشكووووووورة حبيتي ع المقلب الحلووو
ربي يعطيك العافيه ولايحرمنا منك
تحياتي   دمعة الأحزان..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله والله كشخه هل مقلب يغى ليي اسويه* 
*بس في منو مادري* 
*تسلمي حبيببتي ع المقلب الكشخه*
*يعطيكِ ربي اف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اي والله مقلب قوووي ..

مساكين الا بصير ليهم كذا ...

تسلمين خيتووو ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شموع الخيال

مشكورا
امل الظهور
على المقلب الرائعة
باحاول اسوية في صديقاتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورين على تواجدكم 

وأن شاء الله تسوون المقلب وتنجحون 

واللله يعين اللي بياكلونه 


تسلموووووووووووووووو

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ام باسم

جربته 

والله شي

----------


## Princess

ههههههههههههههه حلو والله
اقول لش مقلب من دقته
اكتبي بالصفحه الأولى
بكره بدخل المستشفى بسوي عمليه بصدري واني ارتاح لش حبيت اقول لش عشان لا تستفقديني بس اني واثقه فيش لا احد يدري
وخلي صفحتين فاضيييييييين
والثالثه
بسوي عمليه توسيـــــــــــــــــع لقلبي  :wink:  
لأن حبك يكبر كل يوم اكثر واكثر وقلبي ما عاد يتحمل......!!!!
خخخخخخخ اني سويتها عن نفسي واييييييييد
بس اكثر واحد صروعته بها كان خالي دق علي على طووووووول واني كان على الصامت ما انتبهت الا بعد كذا 10 دقايق مسد كولات منه يمه.  :weird:  .. اتصلت فيه.. مسكين طلع من عمله ...
 وش فيك ليش ما قريت الرساله كلها " وصلت له جزء من النص مفقود"خخخخخخ ومهو عارف يسبني يطقني " غربل الله بليسش ............" 
وراح لخالتي.. شوفي بنت اختش الهبله وش سوت فيني اليوم خخخخخخخخخخ
 بس اكشنات وحركتات والله عرفت شقد غاليه عنده خخخخخخخخخ   :embarrest:  
 ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن.....

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

تشكرون على المرور أم باسم ،أميرة الروح

وصحيح خيتوأميرة المرح اللي سويتيه مقلب حلو بس يخوف 

يلا تسلمين ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

هههههههههههههههههههااي
والله حلووة 

مشكوورة عالمقلب الحلو...

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

تسلمي حور على الحضور

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## دمعة المقهور

*هذا الانذار الثاني لك* 

*أخوي دمعه* 

*باقي لك أنذار واحد* 

*وراح نتصرف تصرف أخر* 

*أخر أنذر سوف يتم توقيف عضويتك* 

*الرجاء أحترام مشاعر الاخرين* 

*والرجاء الرد بأسلوب راقي وجميل* 

*تحياتنا* 

*الأداره* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


حلوووو المقلب اني سووويته من قبل 

والا قالت به اميره 

تخيلووو  سووويته في معلمه


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خلتني فاطسه من ضحك على طوول اتصلت حتى ماكملت المسج 

بس بجد عرفت زي مااقالت اني غااليه عندها

وفووق ذا قاامت تسبني واني ميته من الضحك 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

تسلمي خيتووو والله يوووفقك

----------


## أمل الظهور

هلا بالغاليه بيسونه 

بل عليك معلمه مره واحده 

أحنا على قدنا صديقاتنا 

وأنا يوم سووا لي المقلب قمت أصيح 


ويوم دريت أنه مقلب بقد ما عصبت مت من الضحك 

ويوم سويت لغيري كسروا خاطري وعرفت غلاتي 

تسلمي على التواجد 

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ha_only

موضوع كتييييير منيح مشكووووووووورة اخت امل

----------


## أمل الظهور

تشكر أخوي 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ افا عليش

وش اسوي بعد هي قريبه مني وووايد

خخخخخخخخخخ

بس بجد كسرت خااطري واايد


ومقلوبش سويته في صديقتي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

والخبله صدقاك في البدايه

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مشكوره خيتووو على هيك مقلب

----------


## أمل الظهور

ههههه

تسلمي بيسونه 

وأنت جالسه تتشمتين عليهم  بيسووو<<<<خخخخخ

الله يعين على مقالبك 

تشكري يالغلا

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

آه منك ياصاحبة المقلب يا عمري الغاليه
أمـــــــــــــــــــ الظــهــــور ــــــــــــــــل
خلوني ارح لكم قصتها هالرساله
ارسلتها لي بس الحمدلله انا ماشفتهم الا مع بعض
يعني مافي فاصل بين الرسالتين 
بالبدايه ماصدقتها قلت يستحيل
والحمدلله انها راسله الثانيه الا كان انا منهم ضحكت علي
المهم اتفقنا انا وياها نسويها في صديقتنا
اتفقنا انا ارسل المقطع الاول وهي ترسل المقطع الثاني
وزودنا كلام انها لاتدق علينا ماراح نرد عليك
وان ماتوقعنا كل هذا منك
البنت كسرت خاطري تعبت وهي تدق علي بالبيت وبالجوال
ومارديت عليها وانا وامل الظهور  كل وحده تدق على الثانيه
ننتظر ويش يصير بس مسكينه سويناه فيها هالموقف وهي ماتستاهل
بس ماراح اقول باقي التفاصيل
يسلمو خيتو امل الظهور وننتظر مقالبك اقصد جديدك

----------


## أمل الظهور

ههههه

كل الشكر دلوعه 

ذكرتيني بالمقلب واللله 

ربي كسرت خاطري مسكينه 

تسلمي على التواجد 

يعطيك العافيه

----------

